# Verbindung zu PC-mit UMTS-INet



## MListl (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, zu dem ich auch per Suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe.
Und zwar folgendes. Ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit per TightVNC auf einen Rechner zuzugreifen, der per Vodafone UMTS am Netz hängt, allerdings kommt nie eine Verbindung zustande mit einer Meldung "unable to connect" (oder so ähnlich).

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob im Netz von Vodafone irgendetwas gibt, das eingehende Verbindungen unmöglich macht, da ich zur Fehlersuche auch schon erfolglos versucht habe die jeweilig von Vodafone aktuell vergebene IP sowohl per Tracert sowie Ping zu erreichen.

Bei Ping kommt sofort eine Zeitüberschreitung bei Tracert kommt er meistens bis ca. zum 10ten Übergabepunkt.

Vieleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der mir bei diesem Problem behilflich sein kann.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## gorim (17. März 2007)

Rechner/Laptops mit einer UMTS-Karte mit aktiver Internetverbindung können von "außen" nicht erreicht werden. Die Netze der Mobilfunkanbieter sind nicht direkt mit dem Internet verbunden, sondern es sitzt noch ein NAT-Router dazwischen. Ähnlich wie in einem Heimnetzwerk und eigenem Router. Interne Rechner kannst du hier auch nicht erreichen. Erst mit einer Port-Forward ist der Zugriff aus dem Internet möglich. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## MListl (17. März 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe mir das schon fast gedacht.

Hat evtl irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich, trotz dieses Umstands, eine Fernwartung realisieren könnte. 

Es zerrt nämlich ziemlich an meinen Nerven wenn ich meinem Bruder, der 800 km entfernt sitzt, ständig per telefon und mail erklären muss was zu tun ist wenn er mal wieder irgendwas an seinem Rechner verstellt hat.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## cooltrader1 (22. Dezember 2010)

mich würde interessieren ob es für das theme 

tightvnc    ( port:5800 und o2 mobil unts flat ) eine lösung gibt ... ich verzweifel dran

stichworte putty tunnel oder ssh   sind mir grade im kopf aber ich denke nicht das ich das schaffe

ip lässt sich extern nicht aufrufen


----------



## cooltrader1 (22. Dezember 2010)

habs jetzt mit hamachi probiert und einem vpn tunnel trotzdem krieg ichs nicht hin ... andere ? meine ip lautet nun 5.x.x.x und port 5800 dahinter wieder tot   .. auf meinem rechner dagegen lässt es sich aufrufen


----------

